# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه القسم العام تنويهات : فقط نحب ان ننوه لاخواننا الاعضاء اللذين لم تدرج  بلدانهم

## Fannan1

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
 فقط نحب ان ننوه لاخواننا الاعضاء التي لم تدرج مواضيع حول بلدانهم
 نعدهم باننا سنعمل على طرح مواضيع سياحية حول كل الدول العربية وذالك 
اتباعا واحد تل والاخر بحول الله تعالى حتى نتمكن ان شاء الله من ارضاء كل الاذواق 
وتقبلوا فائق اححترامنا وتقديرنا

----------

